# Thorne's Head - 5/7/11



## BackLoafRiver (May 7, 2011)

To all the Maine bikers out there...if you go to check out Thorne's head, wear your big boy pants.

Opted to check out the network in Bath as opposed to hitting Bradbury today.  Riding there solo was going to be rough as there are no real maps to be had. (there is a rough version on the Bath Trails website)

From the lot, you have a few different options. I chose the Whiskeag Trail which was at the suggestion of my LBS.  The signage is pretty decent, blue trail markers on trees every few feet so you don't get lost.  The first 1/3 or so of the trail is root after root.  Some tough pedaling to be sure.  Mixed in are some very cool homemade bridges and the occasional skinny.  The transition in and out of them are damned hard. I only made a handful...the rest caught me by surprise and I was way out of position.

After you navigate the rough and tough, you hit the good stuff.  It becomes a nice network of flowy singletrack.  There are rocks in there (including a pretty rugged rock garden ascent) and 3 or 4 short but steep climbs. I had to walk them. 

The trails branch off three different ways about 2.5 miles in.  One way will lead you to a lot, one will lead you to the towns YMCA, the other is just a continuation of the Whiskeag trail that will eventually lead you back to town.  With a thunderstorm looming, I headed back.

One major negative about the place,  It runs parallel to the town dump for about a mile.  The smell was bad.  Real bad.  But, after you make it past, it is fine.

There is a ton of potential here. I will definitely hit it again when I have a fellow rider along and more time.  

Not many pictures, but here's what I have:







This bridge connects to a side trail....The exit looks pretty rugged















A cool skinny to skinny.  Hitting one way was easy....the other, not so much.















Where the fun begins:




















This was WAY more narrow than it looks:


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2011)

Nice, looks like the place is full of skinnies and bridges.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## WoodCore (May 8, 2011)

Nice! :beer:


----------

